# glock gen 3 usa



## toto17123 (Jul 18, 2012)

i own a gen 1 and 2 glock 17 both with serial and patent numbers. i just recently purchased a glock 17 gen 3 usa, i was surprised to find out that it has no patent number. serial no. AAAP318. any clarification or explanation, thanks.


----------

